# Early wireless receiver



## ohiosteam (Apr 28, 2020)

Does anyone recognize this receiver? It's in an engine I bought at auction so there is no information about it. Has a very long antenna so it may well be FM (or AM) analog. I also suspect it's pretty old since it is connected to a Phoenix BigSound 97 sound board. 

Any info would be help as I try to sort out the electronics.
thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Early Aristo Craft 27 MHz Train Engineer receiver, model CRE-5490 / 55490














__





27 MHz Train Engineer


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

That was the Aristocraft on board receiver for engines and used the 27mhz black transmitter running on CB frequencies. The relay board was used to control 5 different functions with the transmitter A-E keys.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have one working in an old 2-8-0, with the relay board to turn on sound and lights. Be warned the relays on the Aristo board will not handle much current - I had to add Radio Shack relays to handle the Aristo sound system on/off.


----------



## ohiosteam (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks all. Good to know what it is. If anyone needs one for a "spare" I'll be pulling it out of the engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm... the relays are usually good for an amp... are you sure you are not talking about a different Crest unit, that does not use relays? those indeed did not handle a lot of current.


----------



## digitalbill (Oct 29, 2020)

I would be interested in the received have one in a track cleaner would like to try converting another engine


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> are you sure you are not talking about a different Crest unit, that does not use relays?












That's the inside of my 2-8-0, taken about 20 years ago. Sure looks like the same RX and relay board.

I sent the relay board back twice, and the tech said I had fused the relay contacts using too high a current. It was turning on lights and the sound board from an Aristo slope-back tender. As you can see, I have a pair of Radio Shack relays fed by the Aristo relays. It works.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I agree. Those appear to be old style reed relays. Reed relays normally have very little power handling, and cannot take inductive loads. I actually had a picture of that board, but did not look carefully to see they were cylindrical.

Alter products were improved, but that "on board" system was not sold very much, or maybe not many survived as compared to the trackside.

Thanks Pete

Greg


----------

